

Social Lunch: a new way of networking for Japan's tech-workers - cies
http://www.aljazeera.com/video/asia-pacific/2012/05/20125121028975216.html

======
cies
From the article:

The Facebook app 'Social Lunch' uses the social networking site to pair people
with common interests in the same location for lunch with one another in hopes
of expanding their business networks.

In the six months since its initial launch, Social Lunch has gained over
35,000 members and organised 2,500 social lunches throughout Japan.

